# Need help with the brake system on my 2005 Gto



## Abandzz (Dec 2, 2016)

Don't know how to get my brake system to work I have changed everything now they are saying it is the ABS control module doesnanybody have any input please help


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

You need to supply a lot more info before anyone can help.
1.	Describe the specific problem with the brakes.
2.	What is the “everything” you changed ?
3.	Who are “they”: a reputable repair shop/dealer of friends giving advice?
FYI, the brake system is designed so that even if the ABS module fails the brakes still work. If there is a problem with the ABS the ABS dash light would stay light.


----------

